# Are Miniature Horses "livestock" ?



## Marty (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to find some documented proof that Miniature Horses are or are not considered livestock.

So far, I cannot find anything anywhere that can prove this either way.

Any ideas please?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Dec 3, 2008)

Well I figured the easiest way to prove or disprove that minis are livestock is to find the legal definition of livestock, but apparently that varies from one state (and even county) to the next. Here's a very telling excerpt from the Wikipedia entry on livestock:



> There is no universally accepted definition of livestock. In many jurisdictions, the legal definition is any animal that has value to a farmer or other person. Such animals may include goats, sheep, beef or dairy cattle, horses, dogs, hogs or pigs, donkeys or mules, bees, poultry, rabbits or 'exotic' animals (those raised outside their indigenous environs) such as camels, llamas, emus, ostriches, or any animal, including reptiles, kept in an inventory that may be used for food, fibre or pleasure. The U.S. state of Nevada is an example of a jurisdiction where the legal definition of livestock is limited to the traditional categories of cattle, horses, sheep and pigs and "exotic livestock" is limited to deer and elk. In a broad sense, the term may also include cats, members of the weasel family or even butterflies [1]. While honey bees or bee keeping have not been classically thought of as livestock, their importance to the agricultural community in the United States was recognized by being included in the definition of livestock for crop insurance purposes in H.R. 2559, the "Risk Management for the 21st Century Act", which was passed in 2000.


I can see why it's so hard for you to get an answer to your question!


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 3, 2008)

Medically, anything with a hoof (cloven or not) is considered livestock. My theory is if you need a trailer to safely haul it, it's livestock.


----------



## Marty (Dec 3, 2008)

Let me add more confusion to this also:

Since Miniature Horses are a man made breed, they are not the "normal equine" so to speak. Couldn't they be considered exotics? and not livestock?


----------



## wildoak (Dec 3, 2008)

It makes a BIG difference legally - from where they are allowed to live (ie in city limits) to how they must be cared for and accounted for. The definition does vary by state, we still consider them livestock in Texas to the best of my knowledge and I hope it stays that way. Designating horses - any size - as companion animals will subject us to a very different level of required management.

Jan


----------



## txminipinto (Dec 3, 2008)

EVERYTHING is man made when you get right down to it. It's called selective breeding. I wouldn't consider a mini an exotic, but there are exotic sales here in TX that include minis.


----------



## Marty (Dec 3, 2008)

The State involved is New York.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with txsminipinto. Thoroughbreds are 'manmade' as are Arabians and 1/4 horses. Every breed of cattle is man made and still livestock. Even tho we keep them as pets quite often they are still livestock IMO.


----------



## disneyhorse (Dec 3, 2008)

Miniature horses are HORSES. So if HORSES are considered livestock, then so are minis.

Minis produce "manure" not "poop," 99.9% of them live outside (and they CERTAINLY don't sleep in your bed with you), they have hooves and eat food that comes from feed stores not pet stores, they are shipped in trailers. I don't think the SIZE of the animal determines if they are livestock or not... there are miniature cattle, pygmy goats, potbellied pigs, babydoll sheep...

Andrea


----------



## wildoak (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't know how - legally - the "exotic" definition varies from that of just livestock, but yes they are considered exotics in certain situations. That was factored in when we got our ag exemption - couldn't get it for just a few riding horses, but raising "exotics" was more persuasive for some reason.

Jan


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 3, 2008)

In California miniature horses are considered livestock. If you are zoned for 10 "horses", they don't care if you have 10 minis or 10 Clydesdales. 10 = 10 and horse = livestock.

Liz R.


----------



## Leeana (Dec 3, 2008)

Live in a barn....ride in a trailer.....eat hay/grain....they are livestock. Atleast, to me they are.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 3, 2008)

Here, horses are recreational animals and keeping horses does not cause an "agricultural situation", in order to be considered agricultural you have to keep something with a cloven hoof ("Devil Farming", anyone




)

That means you can then apply for a dwelling to look after the animals, horses do not qualify for this, unless you can prove (and that is hellish hard) that you earn your living from them, solely.

I think the one thing this thread has proven is that there is no simple answer to a legal definition question!!


----------



## susanne (Dec 3, 2008)

Portland, Oregon, does NOT consider miniature horses to be livestock. They are lumped with goats, pot-bellied pigs and other unusual pets.

Portland allows livestock within the city by permit, sl long as they are kept 50 feet away from any house, neighbors within 200 feet are notified in writing (though you don't need their approval -- it's up to them to object), and have an acceptable plan for dealing with manure. I went through all the steps to get our permit, only to be told we didn't need it. Sigh...

However, this only applies to Portland -- many other cities and towns in Oregon forbid livestock.

Obviously, there is no universal definition. You would need to check with the local jurisdiction and read the code to see specifically what is allowed, then, as with Portland, speak to someone in charge. Good luck with that! It took me several days just to locate the right department (even after I had read the code on the internet), and even then one person told me one thing while someone else told me another. I was happy I had my permit, just in case someone ever questioned us.


----------



## Jill (Dec 3, 2008)

Isn't it the kind of thing where it's a matter of perspective? I think depending on who you ask, you'd get informed opinions stating they are livestock and that they are companion animals. But for the record, I do not consider my minis (nor my dwarf goats) to be "livestock"


----------



## Miniv (Dec 3, 2008)

Marty,

From our experience, every city, county, and state, consider MINIS differently between lumping them as Livestock, or calling them an Exotic Pet. People need to check out their own area's classification. And the rules/laws vary accordingly.

MA


----------



## Annabellarose (Dec 3, 2008)

I found some information at the New York State Department of Agriculture & Markets that suggests that New York would consider a Miniature Horse "livestock". If for no other reason, because of EIA test and Rabies vaccination verification. Miniature Horses are small horses and horses are livestock.


----------



## SilverDollar (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm in California and the zoning usually varies by county and the definition of a livestock "unit" can vary. In my county, miniature horses ARE considered livestock but do not count as a full horse under my particular zoning (RA). They break it down by size of the equine. I just now learned that they have added a new category for minis (under 36"). Cool.

Small=Under 36 inches at withers; zoning unit is .30

Medium=36-58 inches at withers; zoning unit is .50

Large=58+ inches at withers; zoning unit is 1.0

From there you can calculate how many you are allowed on your property, based on size and zoning designation. My lot is 1.18 acres which equals around 51,400 square feet. I take that number and divide it by 10,000 and that's how many livestock units I'm zoned for. So...I am allowed 5.14 units and that total can be a combination of livestock (goats are .20, geese are .16, etc.). I have 3 full-size horses, 1 Welsh pony and 2 minis, which means, based on my calculations, I currently have 4.1 units.



(Hey, that means I could have 3 more minis!!! I had no idea! Wait til I tell my hubby.



)

To further complicate matters, there are special provisions for youth in programs like 4H and FFA, so that they can keep animals where they otherwise would not be able to.

What was the original question?


----------



## Marty (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Silver Dollar, yes, The original question was "Are Miniature Horses Livestock" ?

Thank you all very much for your replies. Its interesting that there is nothing set in stone either way.


----------



## Dorrie & Frank (Dec 4, 2008)

Legally it is defined by the state and the definition can vary within a state depending on the statute being addressed. Each statute will have a definition section for how that statute applies. You must read the definitions for that piece of legislation to determine how the rules apply. For example: In Texas there is a statute that gives a person who is holding livestock for another to have a lien on the animal for reasonable cost of caring for the animal - under that statute miniature horses may be considered exotics exempt from that rule. However, under another statute a person may shoot a dog attacking livestock on their property and that includes miniature horses. In that statute livestock includes equinids - under the main Subchapter for that section of statutes there is no difference between a miniature horse, big horse and a mule or mini donkey because they are equinids - hooved equine animals. So read the definitions contained in the pre-amble materials for the law you are concerned about.


----------

